# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Current Sink σε H-Bridge ?

## billys7

Παρακάτω έχω σχεδιάσει μια H-Bridge όπως την βρήκα σε κάποιο κύκλωμα τηλεκατευθυνόμενου αυτοκινήτου.
Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει σε τι ακριβώς εξυπηρετεί η διάταξη που βρίσκεται στο κόκκινο πλαίσιο ?
H-Bridge.jpg

----------


## GR_KYROS

Το κύκλωμα γενικά είναι  H-Bridge με οδήγηση Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) , το συγκεκριμένο μέρος του κυκλώματος  που αναφέρεσαι είναι για προστασία
Με την αύξηση ρεύματος καταλαβαίνει ότι ζορίζετε το μοτέρ Current Sink και χαμηλώνει τις στροφές 

Κάτι ανάλογο κάνει και αυτή η διάταξη
https://www.researchgate.net/figure/...electric-motor

----------


## chip

το κύκλωμα αυτό είναι πηγή σταθερού ρεύματος. 
αν είναι πράγματι έτσι σχεδιασμένο απλά είναι ενδιάμεσο για να κάνει τον έλεγχο pwm.
 Η είσοδος του pwm ελέγχει αν θα δίνει ρεύμα στην έξοδο του ή οχι αυτή η πηγή ρεύματος και όταν δεν δίνει ρεύμα περνούν σε αποκοπή τα P channel Mosfet που ελέγχουν τον κινητήρα (δηλαδή ο κινητήρας δεν τροφοδοτείται).

αν το κύκλωμα έχει λάθος στη σχεδίαση και η πηγή ρεύματος είναι συνδεμένη στα Q3 Q4 και όχι στα Q5 Q6 τότε καθοριζει το μέγιστο ρεύμα που περνάει από τον κινητήρα (για έλεγχο ροπής ή ταχύτητας).

----------


## arkoudiaris

> αν το κύκλωμα έχει λάθος στη σχεδίαση και η πηγή ρεύματος είναι συνδεμένη στα Q3 Q4 και όχι στα Q5 Q6 τότε καθοριζει το μέγιστο ρεύμα που περνάει από τον κινητήρα (για έλεγχο ροπής ή ταχύτητας).



Chip, πως μπορεί να γίνει αυτό? Ο καθρεφτης ρευματος ειναι γραμμικό κύκλωμα και τα Q3 Q4 δεν άγουν ρεύμα ταυτόχρονα. Ακόμη κ όταν το ρεύμα έχει μια πολικότητα πάλι θα αγουν τα Q3 κ υστερα D4, H Q4 υστερα D3, κ αυτό δεν γίνεται να ελεγχθει με τον καθρευτη ρευματος που ελεγχει ροή ρεύματος προς τους συλεκτες των τρανζιστορ.
'Η κατι δεν βλέπω καλά?

----------


## chip

αυτό που εννοώ είναι αν το κύκλωμα είναι λάθος αποτυπωμένο και η πηγή ρεύματος παρέχει ρεύμα στα source των q3 και q4 τότε θα ρυθμίζεται το ρεύμα το κινητήρα (τη μέγιστη τιμή που θα λάβει) αφού το ρεύμα θα περνάει μέσα από την πηγή ρεύματος.

....αλλά μάλλον σωστό είναι το σχέδιο....

----------


## arkoudiaris

ναι αλλα δεν αυτο δεν γινεται, γιατι το ρευμα θα χει διαφορετικη φορα στον καθρεφτη ρευματος, πραγμα που δεν γινεται. Ή είμαι λάθος?

Τέσπα όπως λες θα ναι σωστό το σχέδιο.

----------


## chip

γιατί να μην γίνεται? Η πηγή ρεύματος παρέχει ρεύμα από τη γείωση και τα source των q3 και q4 παίρνουν ρεύμα από την γείωση. Άρα θα μπορούσε η πηγή ρεύματος να παρέχει το ρεύμα στα source των q3 και q4

----------


## FILMAN

> Το κύκλωμα γενικά είναι  H-Bridge με οδήγηση Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) , το συγκεκριμένο μέρος του κυκλώματος  που αναφέρεσαι είναι για προστασία
> Με την αύξηση ρεύματος καταλαβαίνει ότι ζορίζετε το μοτέρ Current Sink και χαμηλώνει τις στροφές 
> 
> Κάτι ανάλογο κάνει και αυτή η διάταξη
> https://www.researchgate.net/figure/...electric-motor



Τώρα αν πω τίποτα θα την ακούσω ότι μπήκα πάλι να κριτικάρω απαντήσεις, έτσι δεν είναι; Το ρεύμα του μοτέρ στο κύκλωμα περνάει από το Q7 και τη R1;

Νίκο το κύκλωμα στο πλαίσιο ΔΕΝ είναι καθρέφτης ρεύματος. Στον καθρέφτη ρεύματος οι βάσεις και οι εκπομποί των δυο πανομοιότυπων τρανζίστορ είναι ενωμένοι μαζί, ώστε η VBE και στα δυο τρανζίστορ να είναι πάντα ίδια.

Το κύκλωμα στο πλαίσιο είναι *περιοριστής ρεύματος* (ή πηγή ρεύματος αν προτιμάτε) στον συλλέκτη του Q7. Αν το ρεύμα αυτό αυξηθεί πολύ τότε αυξάνει η πτώση τάσης πάνω στην R1, οπότε το Q8 αρχίζει να άγει διοχετεύοντας μέρος του ρεύματος βάσης του Q7 στη γη, οπότε το ρεύμα βάσης του Q7 μειώνεται, και έτσι δεν αυξάνει περαιτέρω το ρεύμα του συλλέκτη του.

Υποψιάζομαι ότι έχουν προσπαθήσει να κάνουν κάτι για να μην ξεπεράσει η VGS των Q1, Q2 τα 20V. *Νομίζω ότι δεν θα δουλέψει,* γιατί ακόμα και αν η R1 γίνει τέτοια ώστε η VGS των Q1, Q2 να είναι 20V, τα Q5, Q6 τί αγώγιμα να γίνουν με VGS =1V; Αν πάμε για μικρότερη VGS για τα Q1, Q2, τότε η VGS για τα Q5, Q6, γίνεται ακόμα μικρότερη (ακόμα και μονίμως αρνητική)!

----------

GR_KYROS (24-01-17)

----------


## billys7

Σε ένα άλλο κύκλωμα που είδα έχουν την παρακάτω διάταξη.
2ND.jpg

----------


## billys7

> Το κύκλωμα στο πλαίσιο είναι *περιοριστής ρεύματος* (ή  πηγή ρεύματος αν προτιμάτε) στον συλλέκτη του Q7. Αν το ρεύμα αυτό  αυξηθεί πολύ τότε αυξάνει η πτώση τάσης πάνω στην R1, οπότε το Q8  αρχίζει να άγει διοχετεύοντας μέρος του ρεύματος βάσης του Q7 στη γη,  οπότε το ρεύμα βάσης του Q7 μειώνεται, και έτσι δεν αυξάνει περαιτέρω το  ρεύμα του συλλέκτη του.



Αυτό είναι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια είναι η χρησιμότητα του σε ένα κύκλωμα πάρα πολύ στριμωγμένο.  Για λόγους χώρου θα μπορούσαν να μην το χρησιμοποιήσουν.

----------


## FILMAN

> Σε ένα άλλο κύκλωμα που είδα έχουν την παρακάτω διάταξη.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68332



Αυτό θα δουλέψει. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να μην μπει απλά μια zener.

----------


## billys7

Κοιτάζοντας τα mosfet του πρώτου σχεδίου, βλέπω πως όλα έχουν ενσωματωμένες διόδους προστασίας. Σας παραθέτω το σχέδιο με τα υλικά και τα χαρακτηριστικά τους.
Μάλλον κάποιος περιοριστής ρεύματος στο μοτέρ πρέπει να είναι αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω πως λειτουργεί.

H-Bridge.jpg

Για το TPCF8402 https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%2...s/TPCF8402.pdf


Για το UM6K1N http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/348/um6k1n-208990.pdf

----------


## FILMAN

Για να είναι περιοριστής στο ρεύμα του μοτέρ θα έπρεπε το ρεύμα του μοτέρ να περνάει από κει. Η VGS των Q1, Q2 δεν αλλάζει ανάλογα με το ID τους, αλλά το ανάποδο.

----------

billys7 (26-01-17)

----------


## billys7

Φίλιππε έχεις δίκιο. Η προσομοίωση μου έδειξε, ότι αλλάζοντας την τιμή της αντίστασης, αλλάζει η τιμή του Vgs του mosfet, και παραμένει σταθερή ανεξαρτήτου τάσης τροφοδοσίας (πρέπει πάντα Vsupply > εκτιμώμενο Vgs).  Γράφω τα αποτελέσματα στο κάτω μέρος του σχεδίου. 

H-Bridge.jpg

Κάτι άλλο ακόμα, στο παραπάνω σχηματικό, που είναι καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσω PWM 62500Hz, στo P-Channel ή στο N-Channel?

----------


## FILMAN

Οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων θα είναι αυτές του σχήματος;
Τα N-channel MOSFETS από τί οδηγούνται;

----------


## billys7

Θα οδηγούνται από Atmega328p (Arduino). Οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων ήταν ενδεικτικές για την προσομοίωση, δεν τις έχω υπολογίσει ακόμα.

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα θα κάνεις PWM στα low side MOSFETS, διότι αυτά αποκόπτουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα από τα high side (τα τελευταία βασίζονται στην - αργή - αποφόρτιση της CGS τους μέσω των αντιστάσεων 3.3kΩ για την αποκοπή τους, και έχεις βάλει και αυτούς τους 10nF παράλληλα που χειροτερεύουν κι άλλο την κατάσταση)

----------

billys7 (26-01-17)

----------


## billys7

Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## billys7

Ποια είναι η χρησιμότητα των C1, C2 ?
Η τιμή τους είναι τυχαία.

----------


## FILMAN

Καμία...

----------


## billys7

Διαβάζοντας πρόσφατα αυτό το άρθρο http://electronics.stackexchange.com...ircuit-for-pwm είδα αυτή την απάντηση

4.It's a good idea to put a capacitor (0.1uF is enough) between the 12V  rail and the gates of Q1 and Q3. When the 12V first comes up, the gate  capacitance of Q1 and Q3 will hold the voltage on the gates low until  enough current has flowed through the resistors and into the gate. That  may cause Q1 and Q3 to turn on momentarily. The capacitor will force the  gate voltage to follow the 12V rail as it comes online and prevent that  from happening.

Μετάφραση : Κατά την έναρξη της τροφοδοσίας της γέφυρας οι gates των Q1 & Q3 θα είναι low μέχρι να φορτίσουν, σε σχέση με των drains. Αυτό θα τα ενεργοποιήσει στιγμιαία. Με την προσθήκη του πυκνωτή η πύλη θα αναγκαστεί να ακολουθήσει την τροφοδοσία.

Παίζει?

----------


## FILMAN

Τα Q1 και Q2, όχι τα Q1 και Q3. Όμως για να κινηθεί το μοτέρ (ή για να γίνει ...βραχυκύκλωμα) πρέπει να άγει και κάποιο N-channel. Το να άγει κάποιο (ή και τα δύο) P-channel και κανένα N-channel δεν δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## Fire Doger

* Q1 και Q2 στο σχηματικό αυτου του θέματος
Q1 και Q3 στο σχηματικό του Λίνκ

Έχουν διαφορετικές ονομασίες. :Wink:

----------

FILMAN (21-03-17)

----------


## billys7

PLNdG.png

Το παρακάτω σχόλιο το βρήκα σε αυτό το άρθρο http://electronics.stackexchange.com...ircuit-for-pwm  και ισχύει για το παραπάνω σχέδιο. 

4.It's a good idea to put a capacitor (0.1uF is enough) between the 12V   rail and the gates of Q1 and Q3. When the 12V first comes up, the gate   capacitance of Q1 and Q3 will hold the voltage on the gates low until   enough current has flowed through the resistors and into the gate. That   may cause Q1 and Q3 to turn on momentarily. The capacitor will force  the  gate voltage to follow the 12V rail as it comes online and prevent  that  from happening.

Μετάφραση : Κατά την έναρξη της τροφοδοσίας της γέφυρας οι gates των Q1  & Q3 θα είναι low μέχρι να φορτίσουν, σε σχέση με των drains. Αυτό  θα τα ενεργοποιήσει στιγμιαία. Με την προσθήκη του πυκνωτή η πύλη θα  αναγκαστεί να ακολουθήσει την τροφοδοσία.

Αν ισχύει, μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει κάποιος πως λειτουργεί ?

----------

